

How To Build Your Own LEGO Turing Machine - esalazar
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/06/lego-turning-machine-how-to/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher

======
ColinWright
Previous submissions and discussions:

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3A%28...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3A%28lego+turing%29&sortby=create_ts+desc)

------
jwdunne
<http://www.wired.com/underwire/2012/06/lego-turing-machine/>

Here's a link to the video. I was expecting to see this on the linked article
but it's linked to.

------
FreeFull
I wish the article would actually link to the github repository.

~~~
raju
Here's the GitHub Repo - <https://github.com/DavyLandman/TuringLEGO>

